# My Lathe When I First Got It



## HMF (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm using Benjamin-Moore's Urethane Alkyd Enamel (M22 type). I also decided to go with a catalog stock B-M custom blend gray. I took a couple parts to my B-M dealer to get them scanned before I stripped them, but decided one of the custom blend colors in their catalog was more to my likeing over the factory color SB painted my lathe. Since I decided to use an existing B-M color, I neglected to get those parts scanned, which was a stupid manuever.... But I still have a couple cabinet parts that haven't been stripped and the paint is in good shape for scanning.

The primer I'm using is also B-M.... B-M's MO-6 (in gray).

I don't have the color blend code of the mix I'm using handy.... It's over in the shop where I'm temporarily keeping my H-10 to work on. If you're interested, I can go over and get it tomorrow and post it.      











After cleaning:





Found a few dents in the ways:


----------



## HMF (Sep 29, 2015)

I own a table saw, drill press, SB Heavy 10 and Burke mill.

The remainder of my basement, when I finish it, has to go for a kids' play room and laundry room.  


P.S. Yes, one day I plan on painting the floor 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Attached Thumbnails

 

 


The machine area:









This is the small clock shop:






Nelson
My Yahoo group:
http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/southbend10L/Last edited by AllThumbz; 04-02-2009 at 10:59 PM.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks like fun to me!


----------



## kvt (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks nice,  YOu have a few clocks.   I have one old one that no longer works,  lost the pendulum while moving in the military.


----------



## MDof2 (Mar 14, 2016)

Mine is in worse shape. 
 
Looking forward to restoring it.


----------

